# Handel keyboard suites



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Can someone with a good set of ears recommend me a good version of these?

I have checked out Richter and Gavrilov, which doesnt work for me. 

And I'm only interested in piano versions


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree that Richter and Gavrilov was rather boring, it´s Richter´s late style at its most dull, it seems.
Actually this is one of the few cases where I like *Perahia* a lot. 
Piano recordings seem quite rare of these works.

Here´s a couple of samples


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful! Thank you Joen. Seems like he have only recorded no 2,3 & 5 + Chaconne. Id like a good version of suite no 4 as well  (and the rest, hehe)


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Bumpettididdelydoo


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have Richter and Gavrilov playing his music and I must say I did find it absolutely tremendous playing. They are live performances and I love the way both pianist acted as page turner for the other.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't like their sound. Its so hard. They don't got that soft touch.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned, the only way Handel is to be enjoyed is at rather fast tempos, with flawless facility, and Richter delivers.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I have Smirnova (10/10 on classics today) Jarrett and Schirmer. I prefer Schirmer, perhaps too rich and romantic for some. I may like them more than many Bach keyboard works, that probably makes me a bad person.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

DavidA said:


> I have Richter and Gavrilov playing his music and I must say I did find it absolutely tremendous playing. They are live performances and I love the way both pianist acted as page turner for the other.


Hah. I had that recording, and found it 'absolutely' dismaying playing. Very little of the life in the music was transmitted. Gavrilov was especially mechanical.

To _Ravndal_ I can be of no assistance. My external ears are good enough, though rather large - but the middle ears are not-so-very-good. Maybe that is why I prefer that music on harpsichord, notably the Krapp recording. I like his choices.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Has Bernard Roberts performed them? No, I don't have any Handel by him, but I think his Bach "French" and "English" Suites are nice and transparent, and non-intrusive. 

However, my Handel Suites are Gavrilov and I don't hear anything that wrong with them.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Weston said:


> Has Bernard Roberts performed them? No, I don't have any Handel by him, but I think his Bach "French" and "English" Suites are nice and transparent, and non-intrusive.
> 
> However, my Handel Suites are Gavrilov and I don't hear anything that wrong with them.


If your recording is by Gavrilov only, it is not the one mentioned above. Maybe he loosened up when away from Richter?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hah. I had that recording, and found it 'absolutely' dismaying playing. Very little of the life in the music was transmitted. Gavrilov was especially mechanical.
> 
> To _Ravndal_ I can be of no assistance. My external ears are good enough, though rather large - but the middle ears are not-so-very-good. Maybe that is why I prefer that music on harpsichord, notably the Krapp recording. I like his choices.


You must have been listening to a different recording to me, I hear.

As for the harpsichord I believe it was Sir Thomas Beecham who said it reminded him to skeletons copulating on a tin roof!


----------

